

Ask HN: Where have you found your startup colleagues (friends)? - cleancode1

I have a startup idea and I don't want to work on it alone. I miss analysis, discussion with someone who has same opinions, but different point of view etc. The problem is I just don't know anybody who would like to work on it with me or just discuss about it in private with skills I need (programming, startup awareness). How did you find your programming friends and colleagues in your startup? I don't mean hiring, but a friend.<p>It's not as funny as it used to be at the beginning after a while when you work alone. So the question is? Where did you find your programming, startup friend?<p>For those of you who would like to work with me on a project which in final stage will work with search engines and affect daily internet experience of a internet user (search experience, bookmarking much more different as we know it now) you can always send me an e-mail or contact me via GTalk. I'm 21 years old programmer who loves to hack in Python and use Django,jQuery for the web stuff. That's why I prefer people with Python/Django, jQuery skills.<p>Anyway, I'm still glad for each opinion and advice.
======
us
I met my previous cofounder for our last startup through a mutual friend long
before founding the company together. We were introduced to each other base on
the fact that we were both so business oriented and our friend just wanted us
to meet. A few years later, an opportunity for a business idea came up and we
decided to partner up. The company was later acquired and we decided to pursue
different interests after but still keep in touch practically every day .

In hindsight, natural settings of meeting someone who have similar interests
to you either through friends, work, college, etc... is much easier to find
compatibility as cofounders than actively hunting down strangers at meetups
hoping to find a cofounder that will work well with you. I believe PG or
someone else mentioned something about how if the only reason you guys are
together is to work on this startup idea and nothing else, there's really
nothing holding you together and there is a higher risk of failure (not in
those exact words).

The other problem you'll be facing too is that you're trying to sell your
dream to someone else which is harder than joining someone else on their
dream. Most people from what I've seen wants to work on their ideas rather
than the ideas of others. Of course there are those that do join on with
someone else's idea but for the most part, people you run into at cofounder
type events are mostly biz guys looking for a technical guy to execute on
their idea. It's really hard to find a compatible "friend" you can call a
cofounder outside of just your startup dreams.

